# Introducing Prestige Archery Strings and Cables (Grand Opening Sale!!!)



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

all pms answered


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks guys for all the orders....keep them coming


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ttt for the night...got the issue with the website fixed

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ttt..keep them coming guys

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

ttt...thanks for the business guys. orders are shipping in 2-3 days


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

ttt for this beautiful day!!


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Keep them coming guys...only going to.run the 60% offsale for a little while longer

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ttt

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

beings i extented it already im gnna go a few more sets.


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

ttt this morning


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

ok guys the same is officially over. see my thread in the classifieds for current pricing.


----------

